
California Employers can no longer ask about prior salary - melzarei
http://m.sfgate.com/business/networth/article/New-law-bans-California-employers-from-asking-12274431.php
======
philiphodgen
Time to stop being a California employer. Signed, A California Employer.

Explanation:

I know this is an immensely defensible “right thing to do” law in the eyes of
its supporters. But the incremental impact is far greater than our friends in
Sacramento might suspect.

Not because of this law alone, but because of the constant barrage of nit-
picky (or worse) directives from State, County, and local government — and the
Courts.

Everything has a second and third order effect. Everything is wonderful until
it isn’t.

And of of course when things aren’t wonderful anymore, “they” are to blame.

~~~
eesmith
Care to explain rather than seemingly fearmonger?

We've had many years of experience with other laws that restrict what
employers can ask potential employees, including "are you married?" and "what
church do you go to?"

Please do tell us how laws like these have a far greater _negative_ impact
than "our friends in Sacramento might suspect."

Personally, I think all salary information should be public, so employees have
a better idea of what the market is paying. Is that lack of information the
negative impact you were talking about? Somehow I don't think so.

